# Aquaripure anyone?



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

I see this is a sponsor on this website, anyone using one of these and what do you think? I have been out of the hobby for about 6-7 years or so, I always used the good ol' skimmer/lots of live rock combo, Now I'm getting back into it. My new set up (little 90 gal tank) still has skimmer/LR but I thought adding an Aquaripure would be a good addition... anyone got input?


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

ive never tried it. what is it for?


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a nitrate filter (basically a bacteria filter) which greatly reduce the need for water changes in your fish tanks. Would come in handy for a saltwater setup IMO. Says it can replace the skimmer, I'd still run mine and do water changes but it would be nice to cut back on them as proper salt isn't getting any cheaper.
Aquaripure Home Page


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

were using one, and imo its been working good, 2 weeks ago our nitrate was skyrocketed to 80 even doing water changes wasnt bringing it down, now its close to zero. so its been a good purchase for me


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks J.L. that is sort of what I expected (and hoped) but nice to hear it from someone who's used/using one. I had the same in an old 66 gallon tank, did water changes but couldn't effectively lower and keep down the nitrate level's. Of course as I got wiser in the hobby I know now (at that time) my tank had just too much "load" on it. IMO this sounds like a great way to supplement my new tank's filtration system.


----------

